# Do you freeze your Canidae ALS?



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I am in the process of switching Beau to Canidae ALS from Nature's Select. Our vet said if we were going to use a food with no chemical preservatives that we should freeze it so it does not loose its nutrients - even if it has "natural" preservatives. She also said not to use one of those large plastic containers because they are not air tight. Fortunately I have an extra freezer in the garage (which was packed with his old food)
I'm wondering if it is necessary. I did buy a 40lb bag of the Canidae so it will last a long time. I have to say that his old food seemed really fresh out of the freezer. We used gallon size zip lock bags - which we will reuse. On the other hand it would be nice to have some room in the freezer for people food. Have any of you frozen your dog food to keep it at its freshest?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I use Canidae, never heard of freezing it. It would never fit in my freezer!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Great question and interesting too! I recently switched my dogs to Canidae ALS and buy a 40lb bag at a time. It probably doesn't last as long here with 3 dogs as it would with one dog, but I'm interested to know if anyone else does freeze it. Also interesting because I thought about buying a couple bags at a time, but wouldn't be able to freeze too much at a time here.


Tiffany


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just got yelled at for buying a box waffles and putting them in the freezer (it is already so full) I can't imagine trying to make room for the dry dog food. Plus she already has frozen stew and frozen veggies takign up plenty of room. LOL


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooh I wonder if I should do that, I also use Canidae ALS. I bought a 5 lb bag before and it lasted not too long - when I went to buy it again I had to buy a 20 lb bag ... and I know it's going to last forever with 1 dog. I currently have it stored in 2 tupperware type things, but freezing might make it last a lot longer (and fresher!)


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I've heard that if you can use the food up within 3 months it's fine to just keep it in a cool, dark place (i.e., closet). I guess if you bought a really large bag and couldn't use it within 3 months you could freeze it but wouldn't the cold change the composition of the oils in the food? I only buy what we can use up within a month or so, however, it's only a 5 minute drive to the food store for us.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmmm...I buy the 40 lb. bag, dump it into a large rubbermaid container and put it in a closet. Never occured to me to freeze it and I wouldn't have the room either :uhoh:.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont freeze mine either..then again 40 pounds is gone in less than 3 weeks.... But I do put it in a plastic container. Its air tight tho.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't freeze mine either. Tucker has been on Canidae for 4 years. Yikes! No freezer big enough in this house.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I wouldn't have the room in my freezer either. I'm not even sure how long a 40# bag lasts for us. I think it's probably 1 1/2 months.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I don't freeze mine either. I use up a 40# bag in around a week so it wouldn't really have much time to go bad. I buy 3-4 bags at a time and wouldn't have any freezer large enough to store it.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I never froze mine.
All bags should have an expiry date stamped either at top or bottom of bag & if bought fresh, should be good for about a year. Interesting question though, maybe one you should address directly to Canidae ?
I read about soaking & microwaving food being no good which only makes sense. http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/puppy_guidelines.htm


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't imagine the look on my kids' faces when they go out to the freezer to look for pizza bagels and find it full of dog food....:yummy: 

If you freeze it, don't you have to thaw it before you serve it? 

Even though I buy the largest bags I can find, I have 2 and 1/16th dogs so it doesn't last all that long.....maybe 6 weeks. Potato chips last that long so I'd think dog food would be ok.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

No freezing here - my freezer is so small, I can't even get a turkey in there!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm, this is very interesting. I'm going to call Canidae and ask them. I would rather not freeze it, but my vet thought it was the only way to make sure it stayed fresh. Hmmm, she was all for science diet. Maybe she thought if I had to freeze my dog food I would switch to something with preservatives. :gotme:Not sure how long a 40 lb bag will last us. He's eating 3 cups a day now. If I can get by without freezing it it would be much easier. She made it sound like I would be feeding him spoiled food with reduced nutrition if I didn't freeze it. She really felt that the preservatives are put in dog food for a good reason. I'll go with what they say at Canidae.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Keep us informed as to what Canidae has to say!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Goldbeau said:


> Hmmm, this is very interesting. I'm going to call Canidae and ask them. I would rather not freeze it, but my vet thought it was the only way to make sure it stayed fresh. Hmmm, she was all for science diet. Maybe she thought if I had to freeze my dog food I would switch to something with preservatives. :gotme:Not sure how long a 40 lb bag will last us. He's eating 3 cups a day now. If I can get by without freezing it it would be much easier. She made it sound like I would be feeding him spoiled food with reduced nutrition if I didn't freeze it. She really felt that the preservatives are put in dog food for a good reason. I'll go with what they say at Canidae.


I'd have to think twice about any vet pushing SD..... just MHO. And if she is really trying to get you to switch food by using scare tactics, I would be looking for a new vet. I will be interested in hearing what Canidae has to say...... my take would be that if you use the food before it's expiration date and keep it out of the heat (no garage in the summer), it will be fine. I think it always smart to just be aware if there is an unusual odor or if the kibble looks different.... I def. wouldn't feed it .


----------



## Debra (May 8, 2008)

I purchased this. It has a neat wheel type thing you turn to get the lid off. 

p://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf%5Fid=107110017&dept%5Fid=25&brand%5Fid=380&mscssid=C9BS2G8BF2AX9KSM7TAQSEHV03839F0B

*The Vittles Vault II Airtight Pet Food Storage Container*
Absolutely Airtight. This sealing system is like no other, keeping your pet food fresh and pest free. Lid spins on and off.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Debra said:


> I purchased this.
> *The Vittles Vault II Airtight Pet Food Storage Container*


That sure looks like a more than adequate solution for anyone who is concerned about this.

I'm no pet food specialist, but the suggestion that folks freeze their dog food surely impresses me as overkill if your dog is in anything near average health. 

Heck, go ahead and freeze it if you want to. While you're at it, find a way to ensure that your dog doesn't eat any goose poop or dead critters while you aren't looking!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

i have the vittles vault too and squeeze the bag in it. but i buy 15 lb bags at a time


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Debra said:


> I purchased this. It has a neat wheel type thing you turn to get the lid off.
> p://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf%5Fid=107110017&dept%5Fid=25&brand%5Fid=380&mscssid=C9BS2G8BF2AX9KSM7TAQSEHV03839F0B
> *The Vittles Vault II Airtight Pet Food Storage Container*
> Absolutely Airtight. This sealing system is like no other, keeping your pet food fresh and pest free. Lid spins on and off.


Does the bag fit or you have to transfer the food ?
*Sharing:*
*"WARNING: When storing your pet's food, store it in the bag itself, then slip the bag down into a plastic or metal container with a lid. DO NOT DUMP THE FOOD INTO THE CONTAINER DIRECTLY. The fats in the food can cause cancer causing chemicals out of the metal or plastic into the food itself. It is safe if left in the bag it came in."*

*Quoted from:*
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/puppy_guidelines.htm


----------



## Debra (May 8, 2008)

gggirl said:


> i have the vittles vault too and squeeze the bag in it. but i buy 15 lb bags at a time


I purchased the one for 40 lbs, and I empty the bag into container.


----------



## Debra (May 8, 2008)

T&T said:


> Does the bag fit or you have to transfer the food ?
> *Sharing:*
> *"WARNING: When storing your pet's food, store it in the bag itself, then slip the bag down into a plastic or metal container with a lid. DO NOT DUMP THE FOOD INTO THE CONTAINER DIRECTLY. The fats in the food can cause cancer causing chemicals out of the metal or plastic into the food itself. It is safe if left in the bag it came in."*
> 
> ...


Oh my! I did not know . I will use the bag inside of it from now on. Thank you for this information:doh:


----------



## Debra (May 8, 2008)

I think the bag will fit fine.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, so I talked to the folks at Canidae today and found out some very interesting information. I wish I would have looked into this more before freezing the Nature's select  I shouldn't have listened to the vet. Anyway, she said that they do not recommend freezing the Canidae because it would destroy the digestive enzymes and probiotics in the food. It would still however maintain its nutritional value. She said to store it in a cool/dry place. Their "guidline" for buying food is to try to use it in two months. I'm glad I did not freeze the Canidae I just bought. I think I'm just going to throw out the rest of the Nature's select in the freezer. There's not much left and Beau loves the Canidae. So... DONT freeze your Canidae!! Thank you all for your input  

PS YEAH I get my freezer back!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

T&T said:


> Does the bag fit or you have to transfer the food ?
> *Sharing:*
> *"WARNING: When storing your pet's food, store it in the bag itself, then slip the bag down into a plastic or metal container with a lid. DO NOT DUMP THE FOOD INTO THE CONTAINER DIRECTLY. The fats in the food can cause cancer causing chemicals out of the metal or plastic into the food itself. It is safe if left in the bag it came in."*
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP. I didn't know this. I have been storing the food in one of those metal popcorn cans they have a Christmas with the puppies on. I just dumped it all back in the bag.


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> That sure looks like a more than adequate solution for anyone who is concerned about this.
> 
> I'm no pet food specialist, but the suggestion that folks freeze their dog food surely impresses me as overkill if your dog is in anything near average health.
> 
> Heck, go ahead and freeze it if you want to. While you're at it, find a way to ensure that your dog doesn't eat any goose poop or dead critters while you aren't looking!


Bingo.

Being in regulated industry (which includes food, animal food, pharmaceuticals, medical devices, cosmetics, and other such products), I have learned over the years that part of design control of any product includes storage and distribution. This is also not to mention the conduct of stability studies under varying ICH guidelines to establish what, if any, degradation there might be in the product and eventual determination of the expiry date.

They don't pull this stuff out of the air. It's based on data.

Follow the package directions, and you'll be fine. Freezing, unless it's specified in the package directions, is overkill.

I just bought a 3 kg bag of Canidae ALS (my first, btw) and it states:

STORE IN A COOL, DRY PLACE

Works for me.

:cavalry:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have always dumped the dog food in the air tight plastic container with all my dogs and none of them have ever had any problems.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We never freeze it.......but then again we go through about 2 1/2 bags a week (40 lbs). LOL


----------

